# skyline kit for 240 sx



## bnkrupt (Jun 8, 2005)

has anybody seen the skyline kit for the 95-98 240sx there was a pic of it a couple of months ago in one of the tuner mags its made by bomex if anybody can somebody help me out thanks alot


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

which one? is it the R33, R34?


----------



## bnkrupt (Jun 8, 2005)

it is the r34 im sorry i did not post that


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i don't think i've seen an R34 kit for an S14, but i may be wrong. i have seen the R33 kit, though. one thing you could do is to buy the R34 kit for another car and get it cut out to fit yours. that will cost a lot of money though.


----------



## bnkrupt (Jun 8, 2005)

im not talking about a bodykit the one that i am talking about has fenders, hood, headlights, taillights, front and rear bumpers, side skirts, rear quater panels and i think bomex made it not sure though the only pic i had seen of it was in one of the tuner mags not sure which one there was only two little pics of it thanks for the help


----------



## bman0590 (Jun 9, 2005)

it is in Super Street of May, 2005.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you can put up a pic or give me a link to it that would help a lot.


----------



## bnkrupt (Jun 8, 2005)

yes it is in the may 2005 super street do you know if they are selling that kit


----------



## bman0590 (Jun 9, 2005)

i looked everywhere but i couldnt find it. im not sure if the are selling it or not.


----------

